# Looking for a breeder near Ashburn VA



## Carmenchanwong (Apr 15, 2014)

Any recommendation ?  Hope to get a havanese pup this spring....


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

Here are some havanese breeders near Ashburn, VA. One is in Ashburn http://www.breeders.net/search.php?...doglist_id=145&zipcode=20146&x=0&y=0&search=1


----------



## Carmenchanwong (Apr 15, 2014)

Thank you so much, and I do email some breeders under the list will see if I have luck or not.


----------

